# Hacksaws



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

So the company I work for has now banned the use of Sawzalls and is requiring all employees to have and use hacksaws. Well I havn't had a hacksaw for quite some time since i spent the money and bought a sawzall (my supervisor suggested everyone on our crew get the sawzall then to help make production faster). Looking around the net I am having a hard time finding a good hacksaw without spending $50 or more. I was wondering if anyone on here could point me in the right direction? 

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

> So the company I work for has now banned the use of Sawzalls and is requiring all employees to have and use hacksaws


Why?

This is a good one and cost about 20 bucks.

Amazon.com: Lenox 20918-4012 High Tension Hand Hacksaw Frame: Home Improvement


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

They have banned the use of sawzalls because the V.P. of the company came to a job site and saw an apprentice spend 20 minutes looking for a sawzall to cut a piece of 1/2" emt when a hacksaw was sitting right next to him to begin with. Then a day later at another job site, an apprentice cut his index finger with the sawzall while cutting 3/4"emt. 

Now I am also an apprentice but give me a break, some shouldn't even be classified as apprentice.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Then the Veep is an *idiot*. Plain and simple.

He should have written the cubby up for wasting time and being lazy. The second incident is best handled by safety protocols.

Maybe your Veep should start working for OSHA. Every time someone gets hurt doing something, they regulate it out of existence. Pretty soon, they're going to make working illegal because you might get hurt.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

I like the Lenox saw and their blades! as well. 
Check the plumbing supply house for a local buy. The one I have now was bought for about $25 or $30 (but that was a while ago)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

First, I TOTALLY agree with 480. 

Second, I totally agree with Brain. Lenox makes the best blades hands down. Sawzall, hack saw, hole saw, whatever. 
Their hack saw frames are some of the best also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I've got a Lenox Identical to the one p_logix linked and it's never let me down. make sure to get the 32 tpi blades since they cut smoother.

Also wonder what that VP will think when people start going to first aid for slicing the back of there finger open on the edge of the emt while following through with a cut.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I bought mine at home depot.

I don't even know the brand, but it works just fine for me. Nice and hefty and I can keep spare blades inside it.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I cut myself way more often using a hacksaw than I do with a sawzall. I still use both. Depends on how many cuts and how close each is to me at the moment. Was it a bad cut? I think I bleed darn near every day.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> I cut myself way more often using a hacksaw than I do with a sawzall. I still use both. Depends on how many cuts and how close each is to me at the moment. Was it a bad cut? I think I bleed darn near every day.


hey MF, i know exactly what you mean. i remember when i was learning how to use tools.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

I can't even remember the last time I used my hack saw.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

That boss should be FIRED what an freaking IDIOT. Second he should be buying sawzalls, not the employees......and if the apprentice sees a sawzall does he have to spend 20 minutes looking for a hacksaw. I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are they going to get rid of ladders as soon as someone falls off one? 

I've managed to draw blood with cordless drills. Is he going to take those away from you too?

Ever see someone trip over an extension cord? "Oh, no more extension cords!"

Ever wonder why those little clear shingles on the ends of your fingers are called _nails_? Because you hit them with a _hammer_ every once in a while. No more hammers allowed!

Just the othey day, I nipped the side of a finger with my wire strippers. Guess I'll have to put those away..... I can't be trusted with them.

What about vehicles? "Joe was in a fender-bender yesterday and had to have his arm set in a cast.... no more company vehicles! Everyone walks to work!"


*Next thing you know, that SAME VP is going to be complaining about declining profits and dwindling productivity.*


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

klein, lenox, greenlee all make decent hacksaws. go to any electrical or plumbing supply store and they will have decent hacksaws there.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Are they going to get rid of ladders as soon as someone falls off one?
> 
> I've managed to draw blood with cordless drills. Is he going to take those away from you too?
> 
> ...


Before you start a new wire stripper thread...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Lz_69 said:


> Before you start a new wire stripper thread...


Holy Cow! You have any idea how bad that cardboard can cut through human skin?!?!?!:001_huh: And they're made in China.... I'll die of lead poisoning!  And that's before I even open the package!..........:icon_wink:

Fer cryin' out loud, put those away before any one else sees them... next thing ya know, _everyone _will want one!


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 22, 2008)

Lz_69 said:


> Before you start a new wire stripper thread...





Hey Santa can I have one of those for my new helper?:no:


----------



## Bruce H. (Jul 27, 2008)

jculber said:


> So the company I work for has now banned the use of Sawzalls and is requiring all employees to have and use hacksaws. Well I havn't had a hacksaw for quite some time since i spent the money and bought a sawzall (my supervisor suggested everyone on our crew get the sawzall then to help make production faster). Looking around the net I am having a hard time finding a good hacksaw without spending $50 or more. I was wondering if anyone on here could point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


 
Ideal has a couple of good hacks... life time warranty on the frames. Your boss should pay for 'em if he's requiring them!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

ive been thinking about buying the klein hacksaw myself


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

I get where everyone is coming from....pretty stupid to take the sawzall away since you have to use them for other things than cutting conduit . I do believe , however , that as an electrician you should learn how to use your hacksaw . The first month of my apprenticeship...I bled like a stuck pig . I was too worried about going fast , than just cutting . I have quite a few scars on my knuckles to prove it .

Sawzalls are nice when you have batteries charged . I believe everyone should know how to use a hacksaw with the same ability also though . I worked with a JW who would walk 3 stories down to a tri-stand with a sawzall , rather than use his hacksaw . You tell me how much time that saved . Suck it up and let the hacksaws be your friend....It only shaves off a couple of seconds any way to use a sawzall .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Look you tool the right tool for the job. Cut a few pieces of anything and a hacksaw should be the tool of choice, for production grab a sawzall, angle grinder or bandsaw/

First month in the trade I was on a BX cutting production line I shredded my left index finger at that time there was no roto-split and everyone thought dikes or tin snips was a no no.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I use a Lennox hacksaw now, but "back in the day" all we used were Spartans. Best hacksaw ever. The weight and balance were perfect. I sure wish they still made 'em.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> First, I TOTALLY agree with 480.
> 
> Second, I totally agree with Brain. Lenox makes the best blades hands down. Sawzall, hack saw, hole saw, whatever.
> Their hack saw frames are some of the best also. :thumbsup:


I also like lenox for most blades but the Klein gold hacksaw blades that have different sets of teeth on the same blade are better, only complaint I have heard is cost from the powers that be.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> That boss should be FIRED what an freaking IDIOT. Second he should be buying sawzalls, not the employees......and if the apprentice sees a sawzall does he have to spend 20 minutes looking for a hacksaw. I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS.


 
I agree, some people are just micro managers to the end.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> I use a Lennox hacksaw now, but "back in the day" all we used were Spartans. Best hacksaw ever. The weight and balance were perfect. I sure wish they still made 'em.


Santa Clause is coming to town.....


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i dont mind using sawzalls to cut pipe but i wont waste time searching for one when a hacksaw is right there thats just lazyness. one of my favorite things to cut metal with is the milwaukee portable bandsaw. i love that thing its probably my most favorite tool of all time. cuts like better and is pretty safe when used properly. i use it to cut trough. cover and all just use a speedsquare to mark all around it and use follow the lines and your golden

another tool to look at getting is the greenlee tubing cutter. its like the plumbers version except it works on emt 1/2 and 3/4. it takes too long to use on a regular basis but i use it if i have to cut tubing with wires inside. works really well and thats what it was made for


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

I got one of these a couple months ago when my last one broke (something like the other saw pictured in this thread). I was amazed at how light it is. It seems to cut better for some odd reason and the handle is very comfortable. Think it was in the low $20 range. Then tensioner also screws into a steel nut rather than a zinc one like many of the others with a tensioner. So far, I can't say anything bad about it.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

I like the Stanley composite hacksaws. They are plastic looking version of the one pictured just above me by nap. Its VERY light, and I dont know about the rest of you, but I carry enough weight in tools already no need to add more when its not needed. 
I did have it break after a 6th floor fall, but home depot replaced it.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Jeff I had the same one you're talking about, you can get them at Target. I also liked mine quite a bit. These days I use the SeaTek folding hacksaw to save on space and weight. I've used it for at least a month now and I like it a lot.

FS-303


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

I also have the same Lenox Hack Saw and like it...


----------



## Bruce H. (Jul 27, 2008)

*Hack Saws*

*Ergonomic Hacksaw*

*Catalog # 35-261*









I got the Ideal saw... nice rubber grip and pointed nose. Easy to hold and gets into tight spots.








*Features*


Angled handle for easier cutting
Blade can easily be adjusted for flush


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

here is the one i got from lowes and absolutly hate it Amazon.com: Nicholson Hacksaw Frame, Pro Series, 4-In-1, High Tension: Home Improvement


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Why do you hate it?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the heavy duty Klein with the light blue ends, I find it works great.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a hacksaw. I think it's got a blue handle. Don't remember the brand. Last time I saw it, it was collecting rust in the bottom drawer of my tool chest. I think the last time I used it, Clinton was in the White House.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Why do you hate it?


its really crappy. its a piece of junk and has parts that can fall off and get lost


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> here is the one i got from lowes and absolutly hate it Amazon.com: Nicholson Hacksaw Frame, Pro Series, 4-In-1, High Tension: Home Improvement


Funny I have the same one and like it a lot.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I dont even own a hacksaw :jester:

~Matt


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a pocket onmy bag for my hacksaw, I wouldn't say I need it all that often, but it's nice to have it right there anytime. 

It's almost like ones of those antique ones, love it. Might give it a coat of paint actually, to bring it back to presentable condition. No need not to look professional.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I dont even own a hacksaw :jester:
> 
> ~Matt


me either.

i can just see a guy cuting 4" or a bunch of strut for racks with a hacksaw

cause if a sawzall is dangerous then a portaband is deadly.

id make the company pay for it too


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

I bought my hacksaw at some industrial hardware store that sells cheap stuff made in China. Not a bad frame and it has a lifetime warranty. I'd like to get a better one though, maybe an insulated hacksaw. Would a hacksaw with a rubber handle better protect you from electric shock than one with a metal handle? The hacksaw I had in mind was this: 

http://www.service.kleintools.com/c...MS+KD01YYCTN(P0020):1+KD01YYPRD(A0150):702-12

Crap. Sorry for re-opening an old thread. The topic was interesting but I didn't notice the date of last post was in 2008


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

electricnewf said:


> I bought my hacksaw at some industrial hardware store that sells cheap stuff made in China. Not a bad frame and it has a lifetime warranty. I'd like to get a better one though, maybe an insulated hacksaw. Would a hacksaw with a rubber handle better protect you from electric shock than one with a metal handle? The hacksaw I had in mind was this:
> 
> http://www.service.kleintools.com/cgi-bin/lansaweb?procfun+KD01+KD01025+PRD+ENG+FUNCPARMS+KD01YYCTN(P0020):1+KD01YYPRD(A0150):702-12
> 
> Crap. Sorry for re-opening an old thread. The topic was interesting but I didn't notice the date of last post was in 2008


Why on earth would you cut anything that might be hot with a hacksaw?:001_huh:


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Why on earth would you cut anything that might be hot with a hacksaw?:001_huh:


I wouldn't, but I've heard of some electricians cut through live stuff before. But common sense would play into this so it doesn't matter what hacksaw you use.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricnewf said:


> I wouldn't, but I've heard of some electricians cut through live stuff before. But common sense would play into this so it doesn't matter what hacksaw you use.


Yeah, I had to do this recently, and I wasn't especially happy about it. It was a meter base change for an underground fed service, in RMC. The PoCo got there before I did, and did their disconnect by taking the line side wires off the meter base's line side lugs and taping them up (not an uncommon procedure in my area). 

Trouble was, the existing pipe was about 6" too tall to mount the replacement meter base and still be compliant with the current PoCo rules. I had to slip a scrap piece of PVC down inside the RMC (over the live conductors) and hacksaw around the pipe to get a 6" piece cut off. I wasn't especially happy about it. I did try digging around the base a bit first to see if there was a manufactured ell down there, but it was bent, so I couldn't just unscrew the vertical section. I wedged a chunk of 2x4 behind the pipe to get the pipe threader over top to put on new threads. I probably looked like an idiot to anyone watching. 

All this for a culture among some linemen that makes them too lazy or too ignorant to hunt the proper secondary tap on the padmount to make my work environment safe.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have the greenlee hacksaw. Its a bit heavy but i like it. Klein has a very similar one that just came out. If i need to cut a small screw i use the lenox tri fold with a metal recip blade in it. It also can use regular hacksaw blades too. i think $25 from lowes.


----------



## BadContact (Mar 28, 2010)

I love that Lenox jab saw. I just found a source for Greenlee blades. I like the Greenlee blades because they aren't typical sawzall blades, they are the same design blade that they use in their normal jab saws so they eat thru sheetrock nice and clean.


----------



## Henderson (Mar 28, 2010)

I Have no Idea why anyone would use a hacksaw I have not used one since the metal cutting saws have been released by panasonis and Dewalt and Mill ect, they simply cut faster then anything on the market and will cut emt like butter and rigid with little to no effort!!! Get a real Tool!!! LOL


----------



## BadContact (Mar 28, 2010)

Henderson said:


> I Have no Idea why anyone would use a hacksaw I have not used one since the metal cutting saws have been released by panasonis and Dewalt and Mill ect, they simply cut faster then anything on the market and will cut emt like butter and rigid with little to no effort!!! Get a real Tool!!! LOL


Which saws by panasonis and Dewalt and Mil?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a Nicholson saw, a very heavy and Heavy Duty model.

I also have a newer Snap-On (Bahco) saw, made in Sweden. Very light, just under 1 pound *less* than the Nicholson! This Snap-On _looks_ like it's plastic, but it's plastic coated steel tube.

I have the Snap-On in my tool box, currently. 

I know that with the Nicholson saw, the weight of it seems to help it saw down through material, but I'm going to go with the light model from Snap-On for now. I see no major drawbacks to it.

The Klein hacksaws look pretty solid, too.
Snap-On has saws made by Bahco (Sweden). I believe the older Lenox and/or Ideal saws were made by Bahco in Sweden.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Henderson said:


> I Have no Idea why anyone would use a hacksaw I have not used one since the metal cutting saws have been released by panasonis and Dewalt and Mill ect, they simply cut faster then anything on the market and will cut emt like butter and rigid with little to no effort!!! Get a real Tool!!! LOL



Fantastic. But I'm not going to drag out a power tool to cut one piece of EMT or PVC in a pinch.


----------



## BadContact (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Fantastic. But I'm not going to drag out a power tool to cut one piece of EMT or PVC in a pinch.


Why not? I would pull out a cordless 18V sawzall before a hacksaw.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BadContact said:


> Why not? I would pull out a cordless 18V sawzall before a hacksaw.


:sleep1:


----------



## BadContact (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


Don't ruin technical discussion with your off topic shenanigans :furious:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

BadContact said:


> Don't ruin technical discussion with your off topic shenanigans :furious:


i agree with Peter D, if im cutting one piece of EMT or PVC i will use my hacksaw or my rigid tube cutter. I always have either the hacksaw or the tubing cutter near by and its always a lot easier to use them then to walk back to the van to get a sawzal just to cut one pipe


----------



## BadContact (Mar 28, 2010)

bduerler said:


> i agree with Peter D, if im cutting one piece of EMT or PVC i will use my hacksaw or my rigid tube cutter. I always have either the hacksaw or the tubing cutter near by and its always a lot easier to use them then to walk back to the van to get a sawzal just to cut one pipe


PeterD didn't choose to explain, he gave his childish, immature sleeping smilie. 

As others have mentioned, the cordless sawzall is more accessible at all times than the hacksaw. If you are one of those few guys who actually carries a hacksaw with you at all times, than that's a different story. When they are both in the van, many people would choose the sawzall. The same way as they would choose a cordless screwgun over a yankee screwdriver or brace. I personally choose a hammer drill over a star drill everytime. :thumbup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

BadContact said:


> PeterD didn't choose to explain, he gave his childish, immature sleeping smilie.
> 
> As others have mentioned, the cordless sawzall is more accessible at all times than the hacksaw. If you are one of those few guys who actually carries a hacksaw with you at all times, than that's a different story. When they are both in the van, many people would choose the sawzall. The same way as they would choose a cordless screwgun over a yankee screwdriver or brace. I personally choose a hammer drill over a star drill everytime. :thumbup:


yes i do have my hacksaw with my most of the time. however if i have to make more then one cut i am going to get the sawzall, its just more better:thumbsup:


----------



## Henderson (Mar 28, 2010)

*Use the right tool*



bduerler said:


> i agree with Peter D, if im cutting one piece of EMT or PVC i will use my hacksaw or my rigid tube cutter. I always have either the hacksaw or the tubing cutter near by and its always a lot easier to use them then to walk back to the van to get a sawzal just to cut one pipe


 I still would not use a sawzal when my metal cutting saw is just as easy to use it's a circular saw that is made to cut metal and it is cordlesss very portable and easy to use not to mention way way faster! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

p_logix said:


> Why?
> 
> This is a good one and cost about 20 bucks.
> 
> Amazon.com: Lenox 20918-4012 High Tension Hand Hacksaw Frame: Home Improvement


Sawsalls are great when used with a vise. There is the temptation to use one one-handed and there-in lies the problem.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Sawsalls are great when used with a vise. There is the temptation to use one one-handed and there-in lies the problem.


I have used my DeWalt 18V sawzall with one hand, while holding conduit with the other, and in my six years, NEVER had one problem cutting my hand..


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

nap said:


> I got one of these a couple months ago when my last one broke (something like the other saw pictured in this thread). I was amazed at how light it is. It seems to cut better for some odd reason and the handle is very comfortable. Think it was in the low $20 range. Then tensioner also screws into a steel nut rather than a zinc one like many of the others with a tensioner. So far, I can't say anything bad about it.


 I love this hacksaw and it fits nicely in my tool bag.


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

You guys use sawzalls for 1/2 and 3/4 EMT? Wacky. I suppose if you're in one spot with a cart and you have to cut a whole bunch of EMT all day that that would make things more convenient but I've never felt the need to carry around a sawzall to cut something that I can easy hack through in 15 seconds.

None the less, if every boss banned things because of some newbie's mistake we wouldn't be able to go to work due to potential safety hazards. Hell, simply having a new guy near you increases your chance of injury, haha.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Johnny Two Tone said:


> You guys use sawzalls for 1/2 and 3/4 EMT? Wacky. I suppose if you're in one spot with a cart and you have to cut a whole bunch of EMT all day that that would make things more convenient but I've never felt the need to carry around a sawzall to cut something that I can easy hack through in 15 seconds.........



I use a sawzall all day long, and I don't stand in one spot or have a cart. And I can cut through a pipe in a lot less than 15 seconds. Time is money, and some jobs are measured in seconds.


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

^Fair enough.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I use a sawzall all day long, and I don't stand in one spot or have a cart. And I can cut through a pipe in a lot less than 15 seconds. Time is money, and some jobs are measured in seconds.


I agree. I have the Hackzall in my pouch and zip through 1/2 and 3/4 all day long. Call me spoiled but I wouldn't use a hack saw now unless I had to. I've got a really nice Lennox but it hangs in the shop on the wall of fame now.


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

I quit using hacksaws 10 years ago and sallzalls 4 years ago now I use my zippy saw dewalt circular saw cuts everything even rigid and unistrut nice fast and clean you do need a bi-metal blade if you use this wear eye protection


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Snap-On and Nicholson saws.

*
















Snap-On made in Sweden.
I know, it looks like a toy. It's actually well built, completely plastic-coated steel tube. The tension knob is at the bottom back of the main grip. I know it's not a lever, but it gets the blade adequately tight regardless, as far as I can tell so far (just recently bought it). ...probably not as tight as saws with a lever system... cuts well.
It's 14oz. less in weight than the Nicholson saw!!!  Talk about trimming weight off your tool box or bag!

I was immensely disappointed (a year or so ago) when I drove to the nearest Lowes to buy this Nicholson saw. You know Nicholson, US maker of very good files. The saw is made in China. 

However, the Nicholson is a very heavy-duty saw. Cuts very well. The way that I tension the blade is to press the latch-keeper-slide down with pump pliers and hold it there, slide the 'latch' forward, release the pliers a little bit, open the lever, change the blade, adjust the knob (if necessary), squeeze the pliers again (without having to 'kill it') to press the lever down again --that is when you can tell if the knob is adjusted properly (and it should be close... same length blade, right?) --, then slide the 'latch/lever-keeper' into place. Done.

Sounds complicated and lengthy, but it takes more time to read the procedure that I wrote than it actually takes to change the blade. This way, the blade is extremely tight!!

I saw a JW who has an identical Nicholson saw (well, with black grips, not blue, like mine :whistling2, and all I saw him do was loosen the knob, change the blade, then tighten the knob with his fingers. Unless I missed it... I don't believe he even worked the lever at all :blink:.
_"Uh_..., blade no very tight that way..." but I'm just a apprentice that knows nothing, despite 'knowing everything' 

Well, that's key to tensioning the blade. The secret is having Channellocks on you when you change the blade. Maybe I just get it too tight... (If it were a little less tight you would be able to press the latch and slide it without pliers to press the lever down, and this _may_ be all that is necessary).

A tight, well-tensioned blade makes for a fast, straight cut with no skipping or jamming.

I know, "Who the HE*LL even uses a hacksaw anymore?!?!"

"Whatever..."


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a Nicholson hacksaw. It's very nice IMO. Though the Greenlee saws looks pretty good too.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I use a klien hacksaw and i like it. Main thing is have a good new 32tpi blade


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

i am really shocked no one here uses panasonic. their cordless drills last forever, the company i work for gives everyone their own cordless drill and circular metal cutting saw. goes through emt in a second, super fast and easy. 

we just switched to panasonic's new lithium ion setup and it is even better now. we have been really impressed with the durability of panasonic, i think we got somewhere between 5-8 years with the old set up, im not sure about that exactly but i do know they have held up incredibly well considering all 14 electricians have been using the same setup.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

edward said:


> i am really shocked no one here uses panasonic. their cordless drills last forever, the company i work for gives everyone their own cordless drill and circular metal cutting saw. goes through emt in a second, super fast and easy.
> 
> we just switched to panasonic's new lithium ion setup and it is even better now. we have been really impressed with the durability of panasonic, i think we got somewhere between 5-8 years with the old set up, im not sure about that exactly but i do know they have held up incredibly well considering all 14 electricians have been using the same setup.


Panasonic makes a hacksaw? :blink: :whistling2:

I know, edward. I'm just being a :jester:.

I have seen other people with Panasonic power tools, and thought that they look a lot like Makita's newer black & white color scheme.

I wondered about the Panasonic's power and durability. Nice to have a firsthand review of their products...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> I wondered about the Panasonic's power and durability. Nice to have a firsthand review of their products...


Panasonic has always been an innovator in cordless power tools, but they're hard to come across. Heck, they had pretty decent cordless drills back in the 80's. I don't think I've ever seen a Panasonic cordless tool for sale in any brick and mortar store, but they always get good reviews from users on forum sites.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

What ever happened to Sandvik? They used to be the best..


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Panasonic has always been an innovator in cordless power tools, but they're hard to come across. Heck, they had pretty decent cordless drills back in the 80's. I don't think I've ever seen a Panasonic cordless tool for sale in any brick and mortar store, but they always get good reviews from users on forum sites.


Woodworker's Warehouse sold Panasonic before they went out of business. Western Tool Supply had three or four stores here in Maine that sold them, but it appears they closed all of their Maine stores. Right now I know of one local chain of tool/welding supply places that sells them in stores. 

I have a couple of Panasonic NIMH impact drivers and they've always been good tools. Besides mine I've only ever seen two other Panasonics on job sites. I think MDShunk hit the nail on the head for why more people don't use them. They're just not easy to find in stores. Sure, you can get them on-line, but if you're on a job and your batteries crap out, you can't just hit Home Depot to get a couple more.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> What ever happened to Sandvik? They used to be the best..


If I found one, I'd buy it!

Sandvik (Bahco), Sweden

Snap-on saws usually say 'Made in Sweden' (Bacho/Sandvik)


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

My Sandvik is long gone.. Now I use a knock-off from Canadian Tire (Mastercraft)

http://reviews.canadiantire.ca/9045/0585550P/reviews.htm


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a hack saw and I cant remember the last time i used it. But I do have a dewalt corded sawzaul, millwaukee hakzawl, and a cordless sawzawl...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

captkirk said:


> I have a hack saw and I cant remember the last time i used it. ..............


X2. And I think I used it in a pinch to cut a 2x4.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> X2. And I think I used it in a pinch to cut a 2x4.


:laughing:

Did you make it all the way or did you lose patience like I do and end up breaking the 2 x 4 before the cut was done?


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I have a hack saw and I cant remember the last time i used it. But I do have a dewalt corded sawzaul, millwaukee hakzawl, and a cordless sawzawl...


 How do you like that Milwaukee hackzawl? I'm guessing you're refering to the 12v? I really like the way that tool looks...seems like it would be helpfull. I might even buy a 12v kit just for that damn thing.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Did you make it all the way or did you lose patience like I do and end up breaking the 2 x 4 before the cut was done?


Broke it. I needed it for bracing for a ceiling fan, so a little off one end wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Hacksaw*

...









...


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> What ever happened to Sandvik? They used to be the best..



I have an old Sandvik from my grandfather. I use it in a pinch.

Ill have to upload a picture of it.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 3096
> 
> ...


hacksaw jim duggan:laughing::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

electro916 said:


> I have an old Sandvik from my grandfather. I use it in a pinch.
> 
> Ill have to upload a picture of it.


please do...


----------



## electricalmarket (Apr 8, 2010)

BP_redbear said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 3096
> 
> ...


:laughing::thumbup:

That was great!


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*jculber*, ( the OP), did you decide on a hacksaw brand? I didn't notice it posted.

I just got this one for a deal on Ebay. I was very close to buying a new Klein, Made in USA (light blue handles) model.

















Very happy, since selling (for a net loss) the LENOX 'Made in China' saw that I recently purchased new. Knowing that LENOX, Snap-On, Klein, and other brands used to be made in either Sweden or USA, generally, I just could not bear the embarrassment of having a 'Made in China' hacksaw in my tool box (even thought the newly-produced LENOX hacksaws have a pretty good handle design).









*That's just me.*


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> *jculber*, ( the OP), did you decide on a hacksaw brand?


I hope he did by now.

Did you notice he asked about this on 12-05-2008?:whistling2:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I hope he did by now.
> 
> Did you notice he asked about this on 12-05-2008?:whistling2:


Oh, good Lord. I had better rephrase my question. 

*jculber*, original poster: What brand hacksaw did you purchase?


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

I have this hacksaw:










Made in France.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

The Motts said:


> I have this hacksaw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty clever. 
1. Does the bottom of the handle cam out for blade changes?
2. How do you adjust tension, or is it pretty well set for 12" blades?
3. And, is it sturdy?


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I use the greenlee hacksaw. My only complaint is that it is on the heavy side. But i cant complain because it is not flimsy like others i have used.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Chevyman30571 said:


> I use the greenlee hacksaw. My only complaint is that it is on the heavy side. But i cant complain because it is not flimsy like others i have used.


The Nicholson saw that I am trying to part with is one heavy saw, too. That Snap-On aluminum old-school saw is about 3/4 lb. less in weight.

The heavier saws do have their advantages, though. Sturdiness, and they really eat through material.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I hope he did by now.
> 
> Did you notice he asked about this on 12-05-2008?:whistling2:


Did you notice that the thread is still active, Bob?

March 30, 2010 is the date of the post before mine on April 02, 2010.

Why you hastlin' me, dawg?


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> That looks pretty clever.
> 1. Does the bottom of the handle cam out for blade changes?


Yes.


> 2. How do you adjust tension, or is it pretty well set for 12" blades?


There's a thumb screw under the part that cams out for blade changes.


> 3. And, is it sturdy?


Under the plastic coating it's all steel I-beam type construction, so yes, it's pretty sturdy.


----------



## 19ninetynine (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey, I am going to need a hacksaw very soon, and the guys I worked with said I should grab a Lenox hacksaw, but when they saw them in Home Depot with me they said it was made with plastic in some parts?

Is there metal inside of the plastic of these Lenox hacksaw's or can anyone recommend another brand, they did mention maybe trying to find me a Greenlee hacksaw.


----------

